# Keeping the moles out of my veggies!



## Harbisgirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Anybody have any suggestions on how to keep the moles out of my garden? I emptied out my raised garden beds and was going to line the bottom with vinyl coated hardware cloth (so the galvanized metal would be sealed and wouldnt rust....at least for awhile) but it turns out that its ridiculously expensive. What can I line my garden with to keep out the moles and gophers that wont rust or corrode or poison my veggies. Ive tried deterrents, they dont work. And it requires a lot of product since that area is about 60 x 25. Id like to address this now while I have the empty garden beds.


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, you could always try that black net-type stuff they use in ponds. Or get a cat.


----------

